# Will OC be possible?



## src2206 (Apr 15, 2006)

Hello

I have read the sticky thread regarding OC. What I would like to know whether *it is possible to run a OC machine for long time (about 8 hrs at least) using stock cooling*? I do a lot of video encoding and other related works, for that I need to keep the PC running for a long time, and during this period some other tasks also run (like download manager downloading large files, real time AV scanner etc).

I am running Intel C2D E4300 processor on ASUS P5B- VM board. The SMPS is 450W JBM (Indian). The RAM is 3 GB DDR2 667 MHz(1GBx 3), one module is from Transcend and other two from Kingston. There is no Graphics card at present, though I plan to install 9600GT or 8600GT in near future. There are two HDD at present, 160GB SATA II, and 80GB Barracuda IDE, both from Sygate. I plan to include one more HDD (either 250GB or 320GB SATA II) in future.

Let me know whether OC is an option in my case. If yes then I shall post all the necessary info as mentioned in the Sticky thread.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

What is your at load temps?

Use orthos for loading the cpu and coretemp to read the temps


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

As long as your overclocked CPU doesn't get above something like 62C under load it should be fine even if left running 24/7. The C2D E4XXX CPUs are known for their high overclocking potential so good luck with it.


----------



## src2206 (Apr 15, 2006)

1 g0t 0wn3d said:


> What is your at load temps?
> 
> Use orthos for loading the cpu and coretemp to read the temps


Sorry, but I have no idea what exactly you want me to do....! :normal:
Could you please be little more explicit, considering that I never really tried this branch of Computer....



Underclocker said:


> As long as your overclocked CPU doesn't get above something like 62C under load it should be fine even if left running 24/7. The C2D E4XXX CPUs are known for their high overclocking potential so good luck with it.


Thanks, but what I could find out is that there may be some issues with my mobo as its not that OC friendly(according to popular perception). Furthermore, can I leave this PC unattended after OC, as thats what I need to do? And if I do so how can I ensure that the temp will not go beyond the 62 C ceiling you have pointed?


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

src2206 said:


> Sorry, but I have no idea what exactly you want me to do....! :normal:
> Could you please be little more explicit, considering that I never really tried this branch of Computer....


He means download Stress Prime ORTHOS and run it for a while to heat up your CPU, then use CoreTemp to check its peak temperatures.

Stress Prime ORTHOS:
http://sp2004.fre3.com/beta/beta2.htm

CoreTemp:
http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/



src2206 said:


> Thanks, but what I could find out is that there may be some issues with my mobo as its not that OC friendly(according to popular perception). Furthermore, can I leave this PC unattended after OC, as thats what I need to do? And if I do so how can I ensure that the temp will not go beyond the 62 C ceiling you have pointed?


Yes, you can leave your overclocked PC unattended. There's a limit to how high the CPU temperature can get up to, so if the peak temperature of your CPU when it's under load is below 62C (eg. running ORTHOS for half an hour) there won't be any problems with your PC.


----------



## src2206 (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks very much Underclocker

1. While running Stress Prime ORTHOS, do I need to stop all the running programs like AV Scanner etc?

2. After using Stress Prime ORTHOS for 30 mins (or longer required?), I need to shut the program down and then measure the temperature with CoreTemp, or CoreTemp should run simultaneously with Stress Prime ORTHOS?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

You need to run it while doing orthos and no yu dont have to


----------



## src2206 (Apr 15, 2006)

Hello 1 g0t 0wn3d and Underclocker

Here is the information that you have asked for (most probably, to the best of my understanding)

I have run Orthos for about 37 minutes and it reported that 8k test passed. I am attaching the log of both Orthos and CoreTemp. During the running CoreTemp reported the highest temperature 78C. Then I closed Orthos and kept the PC idle without running anything for about 20 mins, during this period only the background security applications ran (AV Real Time, Comodo BOClean, Winpatrol and Comodo Firewall Pro). The least temp reported is about 51C for both the cores. Then I closed CoreTemp too.

So I think:


*Load Temp: 78C*
*Idle Temp: 51C*

I am also enclosing two screen shots for your convenience



















*Please let me know what I need to do next*....:4-dontkno


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

0.0 you need to reinstall the heatsink it should not be that hot

http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm


----------



## src2206 (Apr 15, 2006)

1 g0t 0wn3d said:


> 0.0 you need to reinstall the heatsink it should not be that hot
> 
> http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm


Sorry, but I am using Intel's Stock cooling, not that of Arctic Silver...


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

That temp is very high. Are you running at stock speed now? If so you need to address your temp issue before considering OCing. 

What kind of case do you have?
How many case fans are installed?
Where are the fans located, and are they exhaust or intake?
What is your temp while idle (not running orthos)?

EDIT:
I see Own3d is now online. I'll leave you in his capable hands.


----------



## src2206 (Apr 15, 2006)

mattlock said:


> That temp is very high. Are you running at stock speed now? If so you need to address your temp issue before considering OCing.


I am running at stock speed at present.



mattlock said:


> What kind of case do you have?


Micro ATX



mattlock said:


> How many case fans are installed?


There are three fans, one with the Processor heat sink, one fan in the PSU box and the other just below the PSU.



mattlock said:


> Where are the fans located, and are they exhaust or intake?


Location mentioned above and I am not sure whether the extra one and the PSU's are exhaust or Intake.



mattlock said:


> What is your temp while idle (not running orthos)?


I left the PC idle for about 15 mins after running orhtos, and the temp shown was about 51C.

Thanks for replying Matts...


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Micro ATX cases aren't the best for air flow. :sigh: 

The PSU and CPU fans don't count when considering case air flow. What we are looking for when we ask about case fans or case air flow is the amount of cool air being drawn into the case as well the hot air being exhausted. 

You should start with Own3d's suggestion and pickup some Arctic Silver amd looking into a better CPU heatsink/fan. If you can swing it, I would recommend a bigger case that will allow for the installation of atleast one 120mm fan in the front (intake) and rear (exhaust). If you can't do a bigger case, then see if you can add more case fans to your existing case.

I wouldn't consider OCing until your temps are under control.


----------



## src2206 (Apr 15, 2006)

I understand your point Matt...

In the meantime I have reversed the rear fan from Exhaust (I tested that after my last post) to Intake as I thought that should improve the airflow. I have checked my cabinet, but I do not think there is any more option to add 1 more fan, otherwise i would have loved too. 

Regarding the cabinet I think I was wrong, it is compatible with both ATX and microATX. Here is th elink: http://www.jbmpc.com/index.php?page...ufacturer_id=0&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=1

and this is the SMPS: http://www.jbmpc.com/index.php?page...ufacturer_id=0&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=1


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

The Rear fan should be exhaust not intake, your PSU is also exhaust. There might be a plce for a fan in the front at the bottom, but you'll need to remove the front bezel to install the fan. You can try a slot fan.

Another option would be running without the side cover.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

you could try what i did


----------



## src2206 (Apr 15, 2006)

Whao!!!! 0wn3d, thats awesome...:smile: But I do not think it is possible for my case, but seriously you have done something really innovative- my compliments.

Thanks Matt, I shall see if there is any way to install a frontal fan. I have also talked with the fellow who assembled my PC, he said that the Fan's RPM is lees than normal. So I went into BIOS settings and then Changed the Q Fan Profile to Performance. Now as I write this post, I am also error checking one partition, the temperature shown by CoreTemp for both the cores are *48C each*. Though TAT is showing about 2-3C higher (no idea why)!! So I think some result can be seen.
I shall also change the rear Fan back to exhaust to see if the situation improves further.

In a day or two I shall also put fresh layer of Thermal Paste as 0wn3d suggested, but I am not sure whether I shall get Arctic Silver at the shops of my city. I hope a little excess Thermal Paste won't cause no harm.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

actually to much paste is as bad as none you need a very thin layer


And thanks =D


----------



## src2206 (Apr 15, 2006)

1 g0t 0wn3d said:


> actually to much paste is as bad as none you need a very thin layer
> 
> 
> And thanks =D


So is there any safe way to clear the previous paste? :4-dontkno


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Yeah i rub this stuff on both the cpu heatspreader and heatsink with a coffee filter try and use 90% or higher (make sure it is compleatly dry before applying new paste)


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Run Orthos again and see what your max temp is now. If it were me, I would just disable fan control in the BIOS and let the CPU fan run at Max RPM.


----------



## src2206 (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks 0wn3d....it seems that a simple after-shave lotion can also be used...


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

before you use it on you cpu put it on a clean surface and see if it leaves resadue


----------



## src2206 (Apr 15, 2006)

mattlock said:


> Run Orthos again and see what your max temp is now. If it were me, I would just disable fan control in the BIOS and let the CPU fan run at Max RPM.


I was not sure whether I should disable it completely...but with your assurance I'm gonna do it now. Unfortunately I find that BIOS options are least explained part in the motherboard literature. :sigh:

I shall try it in a while and let you know. meanwhile, earlier when the profile was set to "Ultra Silent" in BIOS, speed fan was reporting fan's RPM as 1583, whereas now as it is set to "Performance" it is reporting 2235 rpm. weirdly enough, speed fan is reporting CPU temps much lower than both CoreTemp or TAT.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

what are you bios idle temps do they match speedfan or coretemp idles?


----------



## src2206 (Apr 15, 2006)

1 g0t 0wn3d said:


> before you use it on you cpu put it on a clean surface and see if it leaves resadue


Thanks, I shall. By surface, you must be meaning clean metallic surface or glass- right?



1 g0t 0wn3d said:


> what are you bios idle temps do they match speedfan or coretemp idles?


Well, while I checked BIOS earlier, the temp was about 45-46C, which was very near to the present idle temps of CoreTemp.


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

src2206 said:


> Thanks, I shall. By surface, you must be meaning clean metallic surface or glass- right?


Yes.



src2206 said:


> Well, while I checked BIOS earlier, the temp was about 45-46C, which was very near to the present idle temps of CoreTemp.


45-46C idle is still a bit high, but should be about right if you're experiencing some hot weather.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Then coretemp is correct windows puts alittle load on the cpu so it will be alittle higher in windows IMHO load temps are all that matter


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

Yes, so load up ORTHOS and check your peak temps. If they look pretty good it's time to get your hands dirty overclocking your system. Good luck with it. :grin:


----------



## src2206 (Apr 15, 2006)

Sorry guys, one more explanation is required (I hope that I'm not getting on your nerves :grin

In ORTHOS there are multiple profiles available, which profile should I choose? (I did not notice that there are a number of profiles in Orthos last time when I ran this test)


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

The small ffts test for temps and the cpu and ram to test your overclock


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

The blended test is fine, but if I remember correctly , large ffts generate the most heat.

BTW, we are here to answer questions so don't sweat it :wink:

EDIT:

I had to double check, but it is large FFTs for max heat. Orthos is based on Prime95 and prime explains each choice. See screenie.


----------



## src2206 (Apr 15, 2006)

So I'm going to choose Large FFTs, but for how long (or to which value max temp) should I allow it to run, as I understand this is really gonna fire up my Processor...


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

When just checking the temp about 15 mins will give you a good idea of where you're at, for stability testing however, you need to run it for several hours. 12-24hrs on your final OC to verify stability.


----------



## src2206 (Apr 15, 2006)

Hello Mattlock, Underclocker and 0wn3d

Here is the result:


The profile chosen in Orthos: *"Large, in-place FFTs - stress some RAM"*

I ran the test for about 17 minutes.

After few minutes of starting the Temperature went up to 69C but remained almost steady at this point, and *never crossed* this temperature.

During this process of testing, except my default security programs (AV, Comodo FW, Comodo BOClean, WinPatrol and Teatimer) nothing else was running.

This is night time and the temperature inside the room is quite low, about 26C-28C. During day time this temperature rises by at lest 8C-10C (indoor).

Hope I have cleared all points and for your reference I'm also attaching the logs of both the programs.

Let me know one thing: Do I still need to apply Thermal Paste (well I never got the time to visit the store to get the tube of the paste yet)?

Thanks again for your support...:smile:


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

I'd recommend doing the blend test for 24 hours to have a truly stable system. 69C is still a bit high considering it'll be 10C warmer during the day, so some Arctic Silver wouldn't hurt. If you set priority to 1 you can browse the net or do some number crunching while ORTHOS is still running.


----------



## src2206 (Apr 15, 2006)

Underclocker said:


> it'll be 10C warmer during the day


I meant that the temperature of the surrounding (that is Atmospheric Temperature) will be 10C warmer.

Well, I shall go hunting for some thermal paste, though I'm not sure whether this from Arctic Silver will be available in our city...


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

There's no need to run the Orthos Blend test until you start OCing, and you can't OC until you your temps under control.


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

src2206 said:


> I meant that the temperature of the surrounding (that is Atmospheric Temperature) will be 10C warmer.


Yes that's what I meant, too. :smile:


----------



## src2206 (Apr 15, 2006)

mattlock said:


> There's no need to run the Orthos Blend test until you start OCing, and you can't OC until you your temps under control.


Considering the Hot Weather that is common here and that I do not want to push my system much, what do you think the Load Temperature should be (which is about 10C lowered already from my first test test result)?


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

Considering it's 69C peak during the night, it'll probably reach at least 73C during the day when it's warmer. Dangerous territory unfortunately.


----------



## src2206 (Apr 15, 2006)

Underclocker said:


> Considering it's 69C peak during the night, it'll probably reach at least 73C during the day when it's warmer. Dangerous territory unfortunately.



Hello Underclocker

I was also worried about this...so I did a *Blend Test* using Orthos today morning, started at about 08:30 AM. I ran the test for over 1 hr and 5 mins but the temp remained steady at 69C throughout, apart from lowering itself by 1 or 2 degrees for a moment or so, but the *temp never crossed 69C*.

I am waiting for an opportunity to test it during noon, when the temp reaches its peak, but that can't be done before Sunday. Meanwhile I would look for Arctic Silver...:sigh:


----------



## Major Sinan (Apr 22, 2008)

You can get hold of intake fans for the 5.25inch slots on the frount of the case.
ie. http://www.maplin.co.uk/module.aspx?ModuleNo=48839&doy=22m4


----------

